# Present + p.passé



## Master88

bonjour comment traduire en anglais les phrases en français qui sont formés a base d'un présent + un participe passé 
ex = un enfant est né = a child has born ou a child is born
merci pour vos explications 
cordialement


----------



## apparentlynothing0843

It would be a child is born.


----------



## pieanne

"A child has born" is not correct, at least in the meaning of "naître"

"To *be* born" is "naître", so you have to conjugate "to be".
"a child is born" un enfant naît/"a child was born" un enfant est né.

Then you have the verb "bear", which among other things means "engendrer".
"A child has born" (no "to be") means "un enfant a engendré".


----------



## linguist786

i'd say "a child _has been_ born"

because in french, the verb is a straightforward _active_ verb, but in english, it's used as a passive.


----------



## marget

linguist786 said:
			
		

> i'd say "a child _has been_ born"
> 
> because in french, the verb is a straightforward _active_ verb, but in english, it's used as a passive.


You could say a child was born. If I say "je suis née en janvier", that's I was born in January.


----------



## linguist786

marget said:
			
		

> You could say a child was born. If I say "je suis née en janvier", that's I was born in January.


Yeah that's true actually.

I think the difference between "A child was born" and "A child has been born", is that the first one sounds further back in the past, whereas the second one sounds as though the baby hast _just_ been born, in which case i'd suggest "Un bébé vient d'être né"

That's for your suggestion, it helps to clear things up a bit better.


----------



## pieanne

Master88 said:
			
		

> bonjour comment traduire en anglais les phrases en français qui sont formés a base d'un présent + un participe passé
> ex = un enfant est né = a child has born ou a child is born
> merci pour vos explications
> cordialement


 
Si c'est l'auxiliaire être au présent, cela peut être

Soit un passif 

Soit le passé composé d'un verbe qui est utilisé avec l'aux. être.


----------



## Master88

donc selon vos propositions la plus adéquate serait l'emploi
du passif
tel que a child has born ou a child has been born


----------



## linguist786

Master88 said:
			
		

> donc selon vos propositions la plus adéquate serait l'emploi
> du passif
> tel que a child has born ou a child has been born


Non! "A child has born" ne veut rien dire! 
"A child has been born" - je le traduirais comme "Un bébé vient d'être né"


----------



## Paulinne

I would say "*a child was born*"
"*un enfant est né*" is in _passé composé_ which corresponds to English _past simple_ (not exactly but we use it in the same situation)
I'm sure that normally you would say: *I was born* and that's the same case.

(I hope it's not completely incorrect ) 
P.


----------



## Paulinne

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Non! "A child has born" ne veut rien dire!
> "A child has been born" - je le traduirais comme "Un bébé vient d'être né"


 
je suis complètement d'accord!


----------



## pieanne

Quand on utilise le passif, que ce soit en anglais ou en français, il y a toujours l'auxiliaire "être". Dans "a child has born", il n'y a pas l'aux. être/to be", ce qui veut dire que c'est le verbe "to bear" qui est employé au present perfect. Dans ce cas, c'est le verbe "to bear" (engendrer ici) qui est utilisé. Il manque le COD.


----------



## linguist786

COD? c'est quoi ça?


----------



## pieanne

COD: Complément d' Objet Direct


----------



## linguist786

ah ok. je comprends maintenant. merci.


----------



## pieanne

pieanne said:
			
		

> COD: Complément d' Objet Direct


 
(Direct Object Complement)


----------



## marget

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Non! "A child has born" ne veut rien dire!
> "A child has been born" - je le traduirais comme "Un bébé vient d'être *né"*


Moi, je dirais "a child was just born" si on emploie venir de + infinitif


----------



## pieanne

On dit "un enfant vient de naître"...   (a child has just been born)


----------



## marget

pieanne said:
			
		

> On dit "un enfant vient de naître"...


Ah oui, alors je dirais "a child has just been born" pour "un enfant vient d'être né".


----------



## linguist786

Alors:

"a child has just been born" - "un enfant vient d'être né"
"a child was just born" - "un enfant vient de naître"

C'est ça?


----------



## pieanne

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Alors:
> 
> "a child has just been born" - "un enfant vient d'être né"
> "a child was just born" - "un enfant vient de naître"
> 
> C'est ça?


 
You can't say "un enfant vient d'être né"! "Naître" doesnt take a COD.


----------



## linguist786

ah ok. so what would be "a child has just been born"?


----------



## linguist786

"A child has just been born"

AND

"A child was just born"

is the same thing in french? (Un enfant vient de naître?)


----------



## marget

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Alors:
> 
> "a child has just been born" - "un enfant vient d'être né"
> "a child was just born" - "un enfant vient de naître"
> 
> C'est ça?


 
Si on dit "un enfant vient d'être né, *être né*, c'est linfinitif passé de naitre.  Maintenant je ne sais pas si cette phrase fait du sens.  Je ne peux pas dire , par exemple "je viens d'avoir fini mes devoirs".


----------



## linguist786

vous avez tout à fait raison!
mais pouvez-vous répondre à mon autre question ci-dessus?


----------



## pieanne

Non, on ne dit pas "un enfant vient d'être né"...

En français, pour qu'un verbe soit employé au passif, il faut qu'il soit transitif. "Naître" n'est pas transitif. On ne "naît" pas quelqu'un...


----------



## linguist786

La question que j'ai démandé:

"A child has just been born"

ET

"A child was just born"

sont la même chose en français? (Un enfant vient de naître?)


----------



## 1234dom

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Alors:
> 
> "a child has just been born" - "un enfant vient d'être né"
> "a child was just born" - "un enfant vient de naître"
> 
> C'est ça?


 
Pour l'anglais je ne suis pas sûr de moi don je dis juste que un enfant vient d'être né" n'est pas correct.


----------



## pieanne

linguist786 said:
			
		

> La question que j'ai démandé:
> 
> "A child has just been born"
> 
> ET
> 
> "A child was just born"
> 
> sont la même chose en français? (Un enfant vient de naître?)


 
I'd say yes, they mean the same in French.


----------



## 1234dom

"A child has just been born" > un enfant vient d'être mis au monde
"A child was just born"  > Un enfant vient de naître

(Voir post de pieanne Today[04/30/06], 04:27 PM :

Then you have the verb "bear", which among other things means "engendrer".
"A child has born" (no "to be") means "un enfant a engendré".)

Anyone agree ?


----------

